# seals (partes de aeronave)



## julietairis

hola! 

Mi pregunta es sobre un término aparentemente sencillo "seal", dentro del contexto de partes de una aeronave. 
"... Doors shall be free moving, correctly rigged, and fitted with serviceable *seals*."

Las puertas no deberán tener obstáculos para moverse, deberán estar correctamente instaladas y equipadas con *sellos/precintos* en condiciones de uso. 

alguien sabe a qué se refiere "seal" en este contexto? gracias!!!


----------



## vicdark

Me parece que en este caso _serviceable_ no significa "en condiciones de uso" sino más bien que se le puede dar servicio/mantenimiento.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## albertovidal

I would translate "seals" as "_cierres herméticos_"


----------



## julietairis

vickdark, si tengo ese sentido también en mente de "apto para ser reparado". Albertovidal gracias por  "cierres herméticos", no tenía esa opción. 
l


----------



## rodelu2

_Serviceable _quiere decir que cumple sus funciones adecuadamente.


----------



## albertovidal

"Seviceable seals" = "_cierres herméticos resistentes_"


----------



## julietairis

gracias a todos por sus aportes


----------



## vicdark

Corrijo mi error. La primera regla del foro dice consultar el diccionario WordReference:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=serviceable


----------



## Mastoc

En contextos similares, a la palabra seals se la traduce como sellos, en el sentido general de algo que impide el paso de fluidos de un lugar otro. Puede tratarse de burletes, juntas, empaquetaduras, etc. 
Respecto de serviceable, si bien coincido con la referencia de vicdark, se usa también para designar a piezas que requieren mantenimiento. Por ejemplo en algunos aparatos aparece la leyenda "No serviceable parts inside" queriendo significar que dentro del aparato no hay que realizar ningún mantenimiento


----------



## Ferf

My two centimos:

Estoy de acuerdo con los eruditos e ilustrados vicdark, albertovidal, rodelu2 y Mastoc. "Seals" puede ser "_cierres herméticos_". "serviceable puede" ser "en condiciones de uso" o  "que se le puede dar servicio/mantenimiento" 0 "que cumple sus funciones adecuadamente".

Pero en el contexto de puertas para una aeronave "serviceable seals" IMHO solo se puede traducir de una manera (de entre las opciones presentadas): " empaquetaduras, (burletes, juntas. ¡Gracias, Mastoc!) que se les puede dar servicio/mantenimiento""


----------



## rodelu2

Es posible describir un sello, burlete, empaquetadura al que no se le pueda hacer mantenimiento, entendiendo que el reemplazo el sello es "mantenimiento"? se descarta la puerta o tal vez la aeronave cuando el sello falla?


----------

